# 2002 Jetta mkiv aftermarket radio (head unit) installation



## jay_from_TO (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Everyone, 

My Monsoon system died on my 2002 Jetta, the buttons all seem to be non-functional but the volume button still brings up the volume display bar. I tried the pulling fuse 42 trick but it didn't work. 

I've now got my mind set on buying an aftermarket double din DVD player but have no idea how I would go about installing it into my car. From what I'm reading these integrated Monsoon systems are very tricky. 

Has anyone done this before or know a thread where the picture links aren't all broken? I've succeeded in getting the stock radio out, now what's the next step? 

Here's what I want to install: 

Sony XAV60


----------



## jay_from_TO (Jul 27, 2002)

*Going with the Pioneer AVH-P3200BT instead*

Heard from many people that Pioneer is a better brand than Sony, so I will go with the AVH-P3200BT instead.

I looked into it an I will need the following to install this:

1. Euro Antenna Adapter Motorola male to OEM antenna female
2. Universal OEM DIN Radio Removal Tools
3. PAC Volkswagen Radio Replacement Interface For select 2002-up
Volkwagen vehicles (model C2R-VW2) for $70
4. Metra 95-9012 dash kit

If I get the unit from Crutchfield.com I can get the first 3 for $70. The 4th item I will get from http://www.sonicelectronix.com


----------



## jay_from_TO (Jul 27, 2002)

*All done!*

I finished this about 2 weeks ago. Here are the pics. A writeup will follow.

Here is the AVH-P3200BT installed in a 2002 Jetta 1.8T MK4
With the metra dash kit it fits perfectly. The wiring harness did need to be extended a bit since it wouldn't all cram in behind the radio (head unit).











Here is where I mounted my mic over the steering wheel. This was the hardest part of the install as I had to take off several panels to run the wire behind the steering wheel and into the back of the head unit.


----------



## jay_from_TO (Jul 27, 2002)

*Installing the AVH-P3200BT on a 2002 Jetta 1.8T*

First open the box.










Here is the PAC C2R VW2. You can get it from pac-audio.com or ask Crutchfield to throw it into your purcahse










Here is the amplified antenna adaptor










Now turn the radio around and look at the wires. Notice how they are all color coded and match the wires from the PAC C2R VW2










Now before you go ahead and start putting all the wires together, realize that all this junk is a very tight fit behind your radio. What I did was I extended each wire so that all this stuff could be tucked away underneath the radio in the centre console. This however involves removing the console ( a big plastic cover which extends from your shifter to the front of the car). Another way of describing this is it's the space underneath the change holder and 12 v power .

Here's what the wires look like when they've been extended.










Now match each color up and connect them using butt connectors. Really, that's what they're called. Go to Home Depot and ask them for Strippers and Butt Connectors (LoL). You'll need both of those. Don't connect the blue wire (system control) or the green parking brake wire yet. I'll show you later what to do with those.










This is the stripper holding a butt connector. Just put a wire in and clamp down.










Now connect the parking brake wire. Notice how from the PAC C2R VW2 module it is red but from the Pioneer AVH-P3200BT it's green. Look at the manual for the color of each wire. Skip this step if you'd like to watch videos while you drive. In that case you'll have to hook up a 12 volt relay to that green wire. Just google "AVH-P3200BT bypass", you'll get a ton of videos and tutorials. It's not that hard but you will need to go to Radioshack to get the 12 volt relay. Basically you will be hooking up the 12 volt relay to a ground, the blue wire (amp on) and the green wire (parking brake). The blue wire will tell the 12 volt relay to switch on which will then delivery a 12 volt current to the green wire making it thing the car is parked.










(optional) Here is a picture of the relay









Now connect the antenna adaptor. Connect the blue antenna wire to the blue system control wire from the radio. You will need to slit this wire so it connects to 3 things: the PAC C2R VW2 module, the antenna adaptor and your 12 volt relay (only if you're bypassing the parking brake). It sends a signal to the external amplifier, the antenna amplifier and you relay, telling all of them to turn on.

Also connect your yellow power wires, red acc wires (accessory power), black ground wires.



















Here it is all wired up










Now attach the dash kit you bought from Metra Online










Plug it into your car




























Turn on your car










You'll also need to attach the mic supplied with the AVH-P3200BT to the back of the unit and run it to somewhere in your car. I put mine on top of the steering wheel. I poked a hold in the leather flap which allows the steering wheel to move forward and fed the mic wire through that, so there is no mic wire out in the open.










Put everything back together an click push the radio in until it clicks. You're done!
Excuse the poor quality photo and dirty car.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

Wicked write-up. Only thing I would change is to solder and heatshrink the connections, not use butt connectors. I've had issues in the past with butt connectors, and doing as many wires as you did, there is the chance one comes loose and then it is a PITA to track down, especially after the unit has been installed.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

CMihalcheon said:


> Wicked write-up. Only thing I would change is to solder and heatshrink the connections, not use butt connectors. I've had issues in the past with butt connectors, and doing as many wires as you did, there is the chance one comes loose and then it is a PITA to track down, especially after the unit has been installed.


I'm not a fan of butt connectors, either, unless they're absolutely necessary because of tight working space. I would do Western Union splices and solder them. Heat shrink is fine, but I usually use self-fusing splicing tape (Scotch 23 or equivalent) instead.

:thumbup: on the write-up, though.


----------



## johnbrock (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the write up and the pics. I ended up doing the same install last week. There really isn't much room back there. The Metra faceplate helps but there really isn't proper support for these DD units. The 3200BT is working out pretty well so far, but I sure wish it had a volume knob instead of buttons. 

Nice work!

John B.


----------



## Birdman (Jul 21, 2000)

On cars up to at least 03 you do not need the PAC C2R Vw, all you need to do is wire the VW harness to the pioneer harness and hook the ACC wire to fuse 10 ( you can go in the back of the fuse box but it is a lot easier to use an add a circuit fuse kit) for the acc hook up wire. IF you have the steering controls on your wheel just get the all in one axxess SWC off ebay they are cheaper then the pac which needs up to 3 units to make it all work and only takes 4 wires to hook it up. I installed mine this week and to get some extra room I had already removed the rear of the radio holder for my other radio, this time I went ahead and remove half the bottom and about 3 inches of the right side plastic which now lets all the relays and SWC along with any other add on harnesses fit right in,
I did use Pioneer's HU fitting adapter 30$ IIRR it fit very tight almost to tight I had to use a mallet and tap the metal frame into the hole but once in everything is tight and looks good.


----------



## Birdman (Jul 21, 2000)

johnbrock said:


> Thanks for the write up and the pics. I ended up doing the same install last week. There really isn't much room back there. The Metra faceplate helps but there really isn't proper support for these DD units. The 3200BT is working out pretty well so far, but I sure wish it had a volume knob instead of buttons.
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> John B.


 If you use the pioneer DD mounting kit you will have all the support you will ever need see my earier post.


----------



## William Cockerham (Apr 10, 2011)

Just as a heads up if your Jetta was build in 01 it will not need all of that wiring. I actually put my own aftermarket radio in and was getting charged $120.00 for that wiring that did not fit only to have to take it back and get credited back the $85.00 difference. I did run into an issue of the radio getting power and the speakers not working, I just had to put power to the Anti Theft wire for the radio and voila the speakers worked.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

William Cockerham said:


> Just as a heads up if your Jetta was build in 01 it will not need all of that wiring. I actually put my own aftermarket radio in and was getting charged $120.00 for that wiring that did not fit only to have to take it back and get credited back the $85.00 difference. I did run into an issue of the radio getting power and the speakers not working, I just had to put power to the Anti Theft wire for the radio and voila the speakers worked.


Which wire is the Anti Theft wire? Never heard of it. Only wires that should go to the car's wire harness are speaker wires, ground and constant. Switched power needs to go to the 75x terminal under the dash or key sense wire, and dimmer to the switch that controls the dash light brightness.


----------



## William Cockerham (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.modifiedlife.com/2002-volkswagen-jetta-car-radio-wiring-schematic-for-monsoon-audio/

first of all, I do not have it connected indefinitely just for a second. Plug #3 Pin #1, that is the thing I found worked. Not sure if it was anything that anyone else had an issue with. Was just giving a heads up, to the people that might have an issue.


----------



## powdercrazy (Jul 16, 2005)

I know this thread is kinda old, but I just got the same Pioneer and PAC harness, but my unit won't turn on, do you have a detailed instruction on which wire goes to what? I also have the 12v relay for bypass

never mind figured it out


----------



## Bostonshawn (Apr 30, 2011)

nice install..i cant figure mine out for the life of me
i got a c2r-vw from a friend.

came with a 16pin vw harness but cant figure out what the 3 brown wires are for (one of the browns has a small red stripe)

like the guy above asked..think you could do a lil breakdown of just what wires go to what,and with colors,please?


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

This helped a lot. I've been meaning to install my avh-p3200 for a while but it's been confusing. 

Great write up


----------



## taylorpro (May 20, 2011)

hey guys im working on this exact install in a buddies 03 gli. only wires im unsure of are the one under the label of "navigation output" im bypassing the parking break wire so do i even need to use any of these wires??? and could i use the solid red (it says its an ACC wire up to 1 amp) for the antenna accesory wire?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

taylorpro said:


> hey guys im working on this exact install in a buddies 03 gli. only wires im unsure of are the one under the label of "navigation output" im bypassing the parking break wire so do i even need to use any of these wires??? and could i use the solid red (it says its an ACC wire up to 1 amp) for the antenna accesory wire?


If you're talking about the wires from the PAC/Metra interface and you're not doing a navigation unit, then no you don't need those.

You will need a relay for the pbrake bypass if you're doing a Pioneer and you need to relay the accessory wire as a 1a supply is not enough for the unit (thus why I like the Metra XSVI-9003-NAV as it supplies a 10a supply).


----------



## Ribido (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but I've run into a snag doing a similar install. I have an 02 Jetta GLS (double din stock radio) and I'm replacing it with an Alpine Bluetooth unit. I've got the head unit, amplified antenna adapter, pocket, and XSVI-9003-NAV wiring harness. 

I've attached all wires as directed in the instructions. The only weird part is that it refers to the yellow (12v) and black (ground) wires as "connect to the radio's 12v/ground" where as in the other wires it refers to "Connect to the aftermarket radio's ...". I assume this is just a typo and I simply connected every matching color on the harness to the aftermarket radio's match. I was left over with a few wires that weren't used, remote and the NAV lines (speed, reverse, pbrake etc.) and the steering wheel controls.

I hooked the harness to the connector in the vehicle and that to the head unit. I turned the ignition to on, waited 30sec (nothing visible on the radio), turned it off, then back on (as per the instructions with the harness). Still no power. I double checked all of the connections, sold contact. I wrapped an extra layer of electrical tape around the connections to ensure nothing was making odd contact. I checked the fuses, everything looks normal. I plugged in the old radio, works fine. The only thing left is the multi-meter, I'm about to go buy one, I seem to have misplaced my old one.

Can anyone offer any other advice on this issue? I plan to test the yellow line to see if it's hot on the input to the HU and track it back from there. I'm not the most experienced at this so I'm open to any tips.

--update--

I ran the multi-meter and everything looks ok from what I can tell. There is 12v reading at the end of the harness and on the input to the HU. Ground worked fine. Continuity seems fine. I'm not sure how to test the ignition line but I tried checking for 12v when the key was in the "on" position and I got nothing. I'm not sure how else to check that connection.

--update 2--

I ran the red accessory power wire from the aftermarket radio to the constant 12v yellow line to verify that the radio worked. Radio runs no problem, now I just need to find out what's wrong with the harness or accessory power.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Ribido said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread but I've run into a snag doing a similar install. I have an 02 Jetta GLS (double din stock radio) and I'm replacing it with an Alpine Bluetooth unit. I've got the head unit, amplified antenna adapter, pocket, and XSVI-9003-NAV wiring harness.
> 
> I've attached all wires as directed in the instructions. The only weird part is that it refers to the yellow (12v) and black (ground) wires as "connect to the radio's 12v/ground" where as in the other wires it refers to "Connect to the aftermarket radio's ...". I assume this is just a typo and I simply connected every matching color on the harness to the aftermarket radio's match. I was left over with a few wires that weren't used, remote and the NAV lines (speed, reverse, pbrake etc.) and the steering wheel controls.
> 
> ...


did you initialize the harness? Which I am assuming no.

Unplug the harness from the car and leave it disconnected for a few minutes.
Plug the harness into the car WITHOUT the radio plugged into it. 
close all doors
turn the car on (don't start) for :30-1:00. 
turn the car off and remove the key
open the door.

plug the radio in and cycle the ignition on again, should be all set.


----------



## Ribido (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes I initialized it, though not with the door opening and such. However, I tried what you mentioned and had no luck. I'm beginning to think it's the harness. Is there anyway to know the initializing worked?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Ribido said:


> Yes I initialized it, though not with the door opening and such. However, I tried what you mentioned and had no luck. I'm beginning to think it's the harness. Is there anyway to know the initializing worked?


yea the harness works. no idea why people are having a hard time with these. i do 5-10 a week without issue.


----------



## Ribido (Feb 24, 2013)

So you don't think it could be a faulty harness? Is there anything I can check to make sure everything is working? As I mentioned above, the only thing I haven't done is used the Nav cables as I don't have the need for it, they're just taped off. Right now i'm aiming all of my troubleshooting at the red wire, is there anyway anything else could be causing it to malfunction?


----------



## Ribido (Feb 24, 2013)

I received a replacement harness today and unfortunately still no luck. Again I checked for voltage on the red ignition wire on the (to the radio) side of the harness, no voltage when key is in the on position. Obviously the issue isn't with the harness specifically, however, I see that the product is listed for "2002 and up VW's", it's also the item recommended by bestbuy to use. The paper included with the harness says for 2003 and up Jetta's though. Could this be the issue?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Ribido said:


> I received a replacement harness today and unfortunately still no luck. Again I checked for voltage on the red ignition wire on the (to the radio) side of the harness, no voltage when key is in the on position. Obviously the issue isn't with the harness specifically, however, I see that the product is listed for "2002 and up VW's", it's also the item recommended by bestbuy to use. The paper included with the harness says for 2003 and up Jetta's though. Could this be the issue?


if you have a 2002 with the double din monsoon its the 2002.5 which is technically speaking the same as an 03. that is the easiest harness to use if used correctly. if the programming process isn't done/done correctly it won't function properly. it's absolutely the red wire (accessory) that isn't turning on as constant is right from the car no can bus communications. I mean if you don't have constant power it won't work either. 

meter the yellow to make sure you have 12v constant.


----------



## Ribido (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm going to try one more time to "program" the unit, I'm hoping i'm just messing something up but it seems pretty straight forward. I've metered the yellow wire and it's 12v. I've even connected the red line to the 12v line and the radio turns on. I realise the prupose of this is to make it so you don't have to run a wire to your fuze box but if that will easily solve it should I just run a connection from the red wire to the fuze box?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Ribido said:


> I'm going to try one more time to "program" the unit, I'm hoping i'm just messing something up but it seems pretty straight forward. I've metered the yellow wire and it's 12v. I've even connected the red line to the 12v line and the radio turns on. I realise the prupose of this is to make it so you don't have to run a wire to your fuze box but if that will easily solve it should I just run a connection from the red wire to the fuze box?


Yes ti will easily solve the issue if you can't get it to work.


----------



## bcroney (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey I just installed a pioneer in my 05 GLI and I followed a video some guy has on YouTube, he doesn't mention anything other that the metro harness that I would need so I don't have that PAC thing you guys are talking about. But the only problem I am having, none of my windows or locks work on any of my doors, any ideas?


----------



## Ribido (Feb 24, 2013)

No dice using the harness again (last try) so I'm going to run the red wire to the x75 harness I saw you talking about in another thread. When you mentioned fusing it I take it you mean I can just use a normal fuse for the car, connect the x75 tap off to one side, radio red wire to the other, wrap it all in elect tape?

Also in that same post you talked about not using blue wires at all, I just want to make sure that was something specific to that harness (K-Line issue maybe) and not the one I have. Currently the remote (blue/white) is unused but the plain blue one has three parts, from the harness, from the radio, from my amplified antenna.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Ribido said:


> No dice using the harness again (last try) so I'm going to run the red wire to the x75 harness I saw you talking about in another thread. When you mentioned fusing it I take it you mean I can just use a normal fuse for the car, connect the x75 tap off to one side, radio red wire to the other, wrap it all in elect tape?
> 
> Also in that same post you talked about not using blue wires at all, I just want to make sure that was something specific to that harness (K-Line issue maybe) and not the one I have. Currently the remote (blue/white) is unused but the plain blue one has three parts, from the harness, from the radio, from my amplified antenna.


yes. and no you still do not want to hook up the blue wire from the XSVI harness. only should be from power/amplified antenna and the radio (and an amp if you have one installed).


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi, sorry to resurrect an old post but I'm installing a pioneer double din unit using the same adapters so this post was most relevant to my question. Everything pretty much matches up on the wires and the pac adapter as described, but it's not clear to me what I should do with the red wire? Do I even need it? It's the only one that doesn't have a mate between the Pioneer harness and the adapter harness. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Noob1.8T (Jul 1, 2012)

*Dash kit*

Hey great write up. I have the same exact headunit and dash kit. However, my headunit moves around and won't click in or anything... Any ideas? I've had two gti's with the sane headunit and dash kit neither one clicked in so I'm not sure what's the problem but the headunit won't stay. Help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## jay_from_TO (Jul 27, 2002)

*Butt connectors lesson learnerd*



CMihalcheon said:


> Wicked write-up. Only thing I would change is to solder and heatshrink the connections, not use butt connectors. I've had issues in the past with butt connectors, and doing as many wires as you did, there is the chance one comes loose and then it is a PITA to track down, especially after the unit has been installed.


Yes you are right. 2 years later I took out the head unit and soldered everything with heat shrink wraps.


----------

